# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Unknown Soldier --Info and Signup

## Jesus of Suburbia

The Unknown Soldiers are a secret orginization in the Technology Realm (yes, I got that from Mysllor) who recruit members with special powers (such as psychokineses) for the express purpose of using them to commit crimes then leaving them to die in the harsh deserts of Mysllor. This is about your training -and possibly escape- in The Unknown Soldiers. If you get caught and go to jail, you will not be bailed out, but will be severely punished when you get back instead. Along your way, people will try to get you caught, watch out.

The Region-- It is based off of the regions in Xedan's Mysllor, but no including parts of that RP in this one.

Positions--
Deviants-- The one's from the Technology Realm. Live for many centuries. 4 spots.
Accenians-- From the Magick Realm, live for even longer. 5 spots.
Guardians-- Inhabitants of both realms, work to keep the world in order. 5 spots.

Ranks--
New
Captain
Advanced
Exe(I forget the rest of the word ._.)
Council of Leaders (Seven of them, I will tell you if you can be one if you PM me)

Sign up--
Name (character's)-
Gender-
Race-
Allegiance-
Rank of Unknown Soldiers-
How long you've been in-
Age (not your real age)-
Hair Color-
Height-
Weight-
Eye Color-
Build-
Clothing-
Weapon(s)-
Sheild-
Armor-
Equipment-
Special Power (mental, not physical)-

----------------------------- Mine--
Name- Muret, the name of an escapee from long ago, too.
Gender- Male
Race- Deviant
Rank of Unknown Soldiers- Exe(something)
How long you've been in- 5 Years
Age- 632 (Yes, I am very similair to the escapee)
Hair Color- Blonde
Height- 8'5"
Weight- 104 lbs.
Eye Color- Blue-Grey
Build- Athletic
Clothing- A jacket, a peace necklace, and tough jeans and a wallet chain. Always a hat. Always.
Weapon(s)- A ray gun (which, in fact, I got from the escapee, w were friends)
Sheild- A sheild with multiple strength settings from 1-10.
Armor- None, the ray gun is enough.
Equipment- A laptop.
Special Power- I can turn invisible, slow down/speed up time, move objects with my mind, and make forcefeilds.

----------

